# "Aft thrusters, Mr. Sulu!"



## shesulsa (May 20, 2008)

I know the thread title sounds intolerant but I mean it with duel inference: first as a simple quote from one of my favorite shows of all time and second as a request to move forward!

George Takei is goin' to the chapel!



> LOS ANGELES - Proclaiming their "California dream is reality," "Star Trek" star George Takei has announced on his Web site Tuesday that he and his longtime companion, Brad Altman, will wed.
> 
> Takei, who played Mr. Sulu on the classic "Star Trek" television series, is the latest gay celebrity to announce his pending nuptials to a partner since California Supreme Court lifted the ban on same-sex marriages last week.



You go boy!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2008)

Well that's okay, as long as your thread title didn't quote Khan... "Aft Torpedoes... Fire!"


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 20, 2008)

Good for Sulu.  Takes a lot of nerve to step out that far.


----------



## arnisador (May 20, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## terryl965 (May 20, 2008)

Each there own and I am glad more people are moving forward with there choices.


----------



## CoryKS (May 20, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Good for Sulu. Takes a lot of nerve to step out that far.


 
Well, he is best known for boldly going where no man has gone before.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Well, he is best known for boldly going where no man has gone before.


Nope... Kirk got there before him.


----------



## shesulsa (May 20, 2008)

Joking aside, relationships like his are the go-to comparisons to hetero marriage.  It's about two people devoted to each other and to a higher purpose in joining their lives.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 20, 2008)

It's hard to argue against the reality of a 21 year relationship, even if the last whimpering vestige of my hyper-religious upbringing still can't admit to being at ease with same sex marriages or partnerships.

I rationalise it these days by the fact that it's a genetic 'dead end' (tho' science will shortly sort that out I'm sure) but in truth it is a spectre of "Thou shalt not ..." that's buried too deep for my rational mind to expunge .

Regardless of the crosses I bear, best of luck to Sulu and his partner - you're still the coolest navigator ever to leave space-dock :tup:.


----------



## morph4me (May 20, 2008)

I wish them the best, the fact that they've been together longer than most marriages last says alot about their relationship.


----------



## tellner (May 20, 2008)

21 years is a hell of a long time for any relationship. Congratulations on them for sticking together so long and to the California Supreme Court for letting them formalize it.

I've had this sneaking suspicion that the (majority Republican) Court has a hidden agenda here. Letting same sex couples marry is a roundabout way of stopping gay sex. But I suppose it will be effective


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 20, 2008)

Will he invite Betty White?


----------



## theletch1 (May 20, 2008)

tellner said:


> 21 years is a hell of a long time for any relationship. Congratulations on them for sticking together so long and to the California Supreme Court for letting them formalize it.
> 
> *I've had this sneaking suspicion that the (majority Republican) Court has a hidden agenda here. Letting same sex couples marry is a roundabout way of stopping gay sex. But I suppose it will be effective *


Once my flu ravaged brain actually clicked on what I bolded I nearly laughed my head off.  Too funny.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 20, 2008)

Same sex marriage ok whatever :shrug: ... doesnt make much difference to me any more than the standard opposite sex marriage

Sulus GAY  . That came as a bit of a shock however.

Congratulations to them both :asian:


----------



## Empty Hands (May 20, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sulus GAY  . That came as a bit of a shock however.



Srsly?  It's pretty much a standard part of his appearances these days.  Every time I have heard him on the radio or seen him on TV his orientation has been part of the program.  Also, he had a big "coming out" announcement a few years ago, although it was apparently an open secret before then.  Similar to Jodi Foster.


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 20, 2008)

I remember Takei giving an interview around the time of his coming out. He and his partner had been together for years. Their names were on various charitable endorsements, etc. It was no secret, according to him, except that one day, a reporter asked him about it, and he answered the question.

Following that I believe Howard Stern gave him a regular spot on his radio broadcast, and, Howard Stern being Howard Stern, I suspect Takei's orientation was a frequent topic on the radio show.

If you are a Takei / Star Trek fan, check this link:

http://www.startreknewvoyages.com/

Takei and other cast members have reprized their roles on an Internet-based series of new Star Trek episodes. The idea behind the series, conceived by James Cawley, who plays Kirk, is to complete the original five year mission by creating two years worth of new Star Trek episodes. The original series was canceled after three seasons.

They've been cranking out the episodes slowly, about one a year, but they've gotten progressively better, and the series has attracted actors and crew from Stark Trek and the various spin-offs.



Empty Hands said:


> Srsly?  It's pretty much a standard part of his appearances these days.  Every time I have heard him on the radio or seen him on TV his orientation has been part of the program.  Also, he had a big "coming out" announcement a few years ago, although it was apparently an open secret before then.  Similar to Jodi Foster.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 20, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Srsly? It's pretty much a standard part of his appearances these days. Every time I have heard him on the radio or seen him on TV his orientation has been part of the program. Also, he had a big "coming out" announcement a few years ago, although it was apparently an open secret before then. Similar to Jodi Foster.


 
Jodi Foster ... Just kidding

I truly did not know George Takei was gay, could be I live under a rock, could be I have young kids and all I watch is kids TV but regardless I'm happy for him.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 20, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I truly did not know George Takei was gay, could be I live under a rock, could be I have young kids and all I watch is kids TV but regardless I'm happy for him.



Hey, I'm not one to criticize people for not knowing enough about pop culture!  Most of the music I still listen to was recorded in the 70's.


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2008)

And who could forget this little gem?

[yt]4s1iQODC5OI[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (May 21, 2008)

ROFL.  How about that for setting the phasers to stun .  :rei:.


----------



## shesulsa (May 21, 2008)

:roflmao:
:lfao:
:hammer::headbangin::boing1:
:highfive:


----------



## arnisador (May 21, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Kacey (May 21, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Srsly?  It's pretty much a standard part of his appearances these days.  Every time I have heard him on the radio or seen him on TV his orientation has been part of the program.  Also, he had a big "coming out" announcement a few years ago, although it was apparently an open secret before then.  Similar to Jodi Foster.



I didn't know either... but then, I tend to ignore such things; I find the sexual orientation of public figures irrelevant unless and until their sexual conduct affects their performance and/or integrity - I simply don't care, one way or the other.


----------



## shesulsa (May 21, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I didn't know either... but then, I tend to ignore such things; I find the sexual orientation of public figures irrelevant unless and until their sexual conduct affects their performance and/or integrity - I simply don't care, one way or the other.


Ditto that, I just can't wait for the political scene to get over itself when it comes to restricting gay marriage and am glad to hear of folks who git 'er done.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2008)

*George Takei and partner plan to wed in September*



> Walter Koenig, who played Chekov in "Star Trek," will be the best man and Nichelle Nichols, who played Uhura, will be the matron of honor. Castmate Leonard Nimoy will be among the 200 guests, but probably not William Shatner. Takei has said Shatner didn't treat him and most of the cast very well.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jun 7, 2008)

Shatner, not treat people right? Nah, couldn't be the "Shat".


----------

